# There's a maligator in my house!



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah...my husband is going to kill me. The pup was listed on craigslist and I knew right away it was from my old bosses kennel. Whoever he sold it to, has dropped at a friends house while he went home on leave, and they had 8 kids in their house! So obviously a 4 month old Malinois could present some challenges. 

Well she was either sending it to animal control or giving it away, so picked her up tonight. She is TINY. Skin and bones. It makes me so mad. We will be working on bulking her up and getting her socialized. She is uncertain, but not shaking nervous. She is adorable!







I can't believe she is from the litter at the kennel I used to work at! I knew her when she was just a newborn!

I have some perspective homes for her, but I wish I could keep her!
I will try to get some pictures up ASAP.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A little Rafi? Get those pictures up!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ooohhhh. Pics please!!! I love maligators!!! Wish I could have one, but full house already!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hey, how come the breeder wouldn't take him back? Especially if you know him?


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

can't wait for the pics!!!!!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Bowwowmeow,

The 'breeder' is really an importer and sells dogs to military/police/border patrol etc. 

He thought it would be 'fun' to have some puppies around and bred the female that he says came from some kind of amazing bloodlines..world famous malinios. He never told me the name of the dog so I don't know really. He bred her with one of the working dogs that was really awesome. But it was so stupid. I think it was to make money, and I left before he sold any so I don't know if he made any money or not. 

But there were 11 puppies, so I am not surprised that one cropped up on craigslist already. Supposedly he has been giving them away as well. The woman who was watching her said that all the puppies were outside in a cage and had one bowl of food so that is why she is so skinny, so they had been feeding her boiled rice and potatoes.

I interned with him and there is no way I am giving this pup back to him basically, and I don't think he would care to have her back really.

We name her Isis








Pictures in the works!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Meet Alex!










Isis is so beautiful! Her Right Ear flips over a bit. 










I need some food!










Some food here?










Where am I?










There's some food! I spilled it everywhere!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What a beautiful, adorable puppy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She IS a baby Rafi!







Adorable. Thanks for clarifying the breeder situation. I'm glad you have her and will responsibly rehome her. Someone dumped Rafi out in the country and he is the absolute best boy. 

Mals like this end up here too. There is a local trainer who buys them in bulk (I kid you not!) and every so often rehomes a couple that he "doesn't have time to train" through CL. Unfortunately he doesn't speuter them so the cycle continues.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah the buy in bulk is similiar to the situation here. Imports 10-12 dogs at a time sometimes. 

It's going to be so hard to rehome her!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Too bad you couldn't send her up here. Rafi could use a new toy!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A beebee mini-Rafi!! She is adorable!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my goodness is she a cutie pie!!! What a sweet face! Thanks for taking her.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments! She is my little buddy already! It seems like everyone wants her! I am in no rush, so if the perfect home comes along then that will be awesome. Otherwise......hehe







We may be moving to a new home, with 4 acres, a barn, guest house, and MUCH bigger house. So if that happens I may just keep her......maybe she will be my next disc dog!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable!!! 

I sent you a PM, too. I'm wondering if she's from the same breeder as the boy I'm picking up this weekend.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

PM'd you back!


----------

